# 

## slabykoxu

Witam, jestem nowym użytkownikiem dlatego na wstępie pragnę się przywitać z Wami :smile:  Forum przeglądam już od kilku miesięcy, jest tu tak ogromna ilość informacji że idzie się bez problemu pogubić :smile:  Mam do Was pytanie drodzy forumowicze. Otóż nie jestem zwolennikiem kredytów a w tym roku jest szansa wybudowania swojego wymarzonego domku. Plan jest taki aby wybudować w tym roku SSZ aby wszystko sobie przezimowało a w następnym roku go sobie wykończę. Jednak mój budżet jak każdy jest ograniczony. Nie licząc działki budowlanej będę posiadał około 180-200 tysięcy. I tu moje pytanie, czy taka kwota jest wystarczająca aby doprowadzić dom do stanu surowego zamkniętego zlecając budowę ekipie budowlanej? nawet nie wiem jak znaleźć taką ekipę, ale tym zamierzam zająć się nieco później. Liczę że pod koniec lipca będę posiadał ww kwotę i działkę budowlaną. Domek jaki planuję to około 90m2 parterowy, bez poddasza, bez podpiwniczenia, kopertowy no i z garażem, bryła prosta, kwadratowa. Moim zdaniem 180-200 tysięcy wystarczy aby wybudować takowy jednak to co mi się wydaje to trochę za mało. Proszę o komentarze w tej sprawię, pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## cactus

Starczy na pewno na domek wedlug prostego projektu. SSZ na 90m + garaz 20m mozna postawic za 100tys (powiedzmy 70 fundament i mury i 30 na dach) , do tego stolarka 20-30tys, przylacza (tu moze byc roznie - od 10 do nawet 50tyś) jesli to zadupie. To co ci mogę poradzić bo niedawno sam byłem w podobnej sytuacji i tym samym budzetem to lepiej dołóż do działki ktora bedzie blizej miasta niż daj mniej za działkę a potem przez cale zycie wydawaj kupę kasy wiecej na dojazdy. Wieksze wydatki zaczynają sie juz w czasie budowy, czesto musisz kilka (kilkanascie) razy dziennie pokonywac trase dom - centrum. Znam wiele rodzin które kupiły działke 30km od miasta bo byla za grosze a potem było za pozno zeby sie wycofać. Jedna nawet sie wycofala na etapie projektu, no ale tyś straconych złotych juz sie nie wrócą.

----------


## slabykoxu

Dzięki za odpowiedź, tak się akurat składa że nie mam najmniejszego zamiaru kupować działki na zadupiu :smile:  działkę wypatrzyłem sobie kilkaset metrów od mojego miasta(na pieszo idę tam góra 5 minut :smile: ) (miasto liczy koło 30tyś mieszkańców). Działka aż za 100 000 tyś, jednak będzie odłożone na działkę 80tyś i liczę że tyle wytarguję. Działka o której wspominam ma ponoć nową przepompownie kanalizacyjną i wszystkie media, tak więc tu koszty powinny być z tej niższej półki. Zbieram już na ten dom szósty rok i serio chciałbym już go zacząć i mieć go postawionego w tym roku a w przyszłym roku zrobić jedynie salon+kuchnia+łazienka aby można się było wprowadzić a reszta powolutku (nie muszę mieć od razu wszystkiego zrobionego- nie zależy mi tak na tym) i liczę że te trzy pomieszczenia aby można było zamieszkać zrobię za 50-70 tyś :smile: . Podaje orientacyjne kwoty bo nie wiem ile to będzie kosztować. Mam natomiast bardzo dobrego kolege który wiele długich lat zajmuje się wykończeniem więc tu będę miał trochu lżej jak już dobrne do momentu wykończenia :smile:

----------


## cob_ra

Spokojnie wystarczy Ci ta kwota. Ja obecnie mam sso parterówka 118m2 z garażem w bryle, ssz będę miał w przeciągu 2-3msc. Mam już umowę na okna, czekam na drzwi zew, garażowe również mam wycenione. Koszt ssz u mnie wychodzi ok 147k bez docelowego pokrycia dachu dwuspadowego. Działkę dostałem.

----------


## slabykoxu

Cobra a te 147 tyś to razem z robocizną? dach dwuspadowy ponoć jest znacznie tańszy niż kopertowy, a ja celuję właśnie w ten drugi. Jednak dom masz 30 metrów większy niż ten w którego ja mierzę. Jak wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem to budowa rozpocznie się we wrześniu i będę liczył że przed zimą SSZ zostanie zakończony :smile:

----------


## cactus

To nie jest tak że zrobisz sobie 3 pomieszczenia i sie wprowadzisz. Najdroższe w wykonczeniu jest chyba jednak ogrzewanie (to musisz zrobic na calosci od razu). Inne instalacje tez trzeba zrobic w calosci, bez tego nikt ci odbioru domu nie podpisze. Tak samo ocieplenie, elewacja, wylewki, tynki - chyba nie zamierzasz tego robić na raty. 
Tak naprawde odłozyc mozna tylko malowanie, biały montaż, podłogi i umeblowanie. Może jeszcze podwórko, ogrodzenie i garaż.To są znikome ksozty w stosunku do reszty.

----------


## pepa

ja za sso zapłaciłam ok 99 000 zł.
parterówka 100 m,dach kopertowy( narazie jest papa,docelowo blacha) więżba tradycyjna ,bez garażu,-projekt z 273 a,
 więc myślę że 180 na ssz i to co opisałeś to starczy

----------


## slabykoxu

No to mowa oczywiście o tym co można odłożyć na później. Chcę tylko zasadzic tuje wokoło działki i zwykłe najtansze ogrodzenie za nimi a brama będzie byle jaka na początek i z zewnątrz to na tyle, tuje niech sobie rosną a na kostke granitową i stworzenie ładnej zieleni na terenie działki zostawiam na moment w którym znowu będę dysponował wolnymi środkami. Ocieplenie chciałbym podłogowe więc trzeba na cały dom to rozłożyć od razu ale właśnie podłogi, meble, ściany to wszystko chcę zostawić czyli taki jakby stan developerski. Myślę że to wszystko to koszta rzędu kilkudziesięciu tysięcy więc dość sporo

Ok dzięki pepa ale rozumiem że 99tyś nie wliczając robocizny, czyli za same materiały, ja jednak nie dość że nie potrafie sam zbudować domu to jeszcze nie mam na to czasu ze względu na pracę dlatego u mnie spore koszta dojdą za ekipe która się tego podejmie. Jednak wiem już w jakich kwotach oscyluje SSO i SSZ dzięki Tobie i pozostałym :smile:

----------


## pepa

nieee.....99 tys.za wszystko materiał i robocizna  :smile:

----------


## cactus

Malowanie i podłogi to są grosze - Mozesz pamalować za pare tyś caly dom, panele nawet te ze sredniej półki to max tysiac od pomieszczenia. To nie są koszty które najbardziej dobijają przy budowie.  Najbardziej bolą instalacje, okna i wyposażenie.

----------


## slabykoxu

Ok, w każdym razie to co będzie można zostawić na później w pozostałych pomieszczeniach na później zostawię a skupie się bardziej na tym aby doprowadzić do końca pomieszczenia niezbędne do funkcjonowania w domu.

Pepa to naprawdę niewiarygodny wynik, sprawdzałem właśnie ten domek który za tyle wybudowałaś i przyznaje że jest bardzo ładny, właściwie to w taki właśnie styl domku mierzę tyle że z garażem :smile:  a robocizna ile się ceni za taki domek o ile można wiedzieć?

----------


## Liwko

A wiesz już czym będziesz ogrzewał i jak będzie ocieplony ten domek?

----------


## slabykoxu

No nie wiem właśnie, wiem tylko że chciałbym ogrzewanie podłogowe. Chętnie wysłucham czym najlepiej ogrzewać przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, ja w ogóle na ten temat nie mam pojęcia, wiem tyle że rury będzie się rozprowadzałopo podłodze.. I jak to jest z kominkiem, bo widziałem że niektórzy robią ogrzewanie podłogowe a w salonie mają kominek. Po co kominek? jako dodatkowe ocieplenie?

----------


## piotrek0m

Szacuje się że uzyskanie stanu deweloperskiego, dom gotowy do wykończenia kosztuje 2000 zł/m2 ... 2500 zł/m2 oczywiście granica górna jest nieskończona, w dół można schodzić nakładem pracy własnej czy prostoty czy najtańszych materiałów i rozwiązań. Koszty wykończenia szacuje się na 250 zl/m2 .. oczywiście to szacunki ... Zawsze też są nieprzewidziane wydatki. Najgorzej to zacząć i nie skończyć ... Najlepiej zamów kosztorys i dodaj do niego 10 % ...

----------


## pepa

projekt mojego domu ma kilka wariantów...z garażem tez jest ...sprawdż  :smile: 
28 tys.robocizna ( i to była jedna z tańszych) 28 tys,z więżbą łącznie

----------


## cob_ra

slabykoxu, u mnie razem z robocizną, więźbę sprowadzałem z mazur z zaprzyjażnionego tartaku, dom z ytong forte oraz silki więc koszt muru z ytonga trochę droższy niż typowy beton komórkowy. Mnie sama robocizna kosztowała blisko 40k z dachem pokrytym papą. Więc koszt spory...... . Tylko, że u nas koszty roboty są wysokie, nie wiem czemu nasza okolica tak winduje ceny.

----------


## Liwko

> No nie wiem właśnie, wiem tylko że chciałbym ogrzewanie podłogowe. Chętnie wysłucham czym najlepiej ogrzewać przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, ja w ogóle na ten temat nie mam pojęcia, wiem tyle że rury będzie się rozprowadzałopo podłodze.. I jak to jest z kominkiem, bo widziałem że niektórzy robią ogrzewanie podłogowe a w salonie mają kominek. Po co kominek? jako dodatkowe ocieplenie?


Najtańsze w realizacji będzie ogrzewanie elektryczne, a jak dobrze ocieplisz ten niewielki domek to i rachunki będą na bardzo akceptowalnym poziomie.
Koszt 5-6tyś.
Możesz to wspomóc klimatyzacją za około 2-5tyś.

Radzę ci o tym zacząć myśleć jeszcze przed budową.
Zacznij od studiowania forum.

----------


## slabykoxu

Koszt 5-6 tyś? Ja gdzieś w czyimś temacie wyczytałem że koszt rozłożenia ogrzewania podłogowego+ ten cały sprzęt (który się umieszcza w kotłowni) w którym jest terowanie to koszt powyżej 20tyś. No postaram się go dobrze ocieplić

Dzięki cobra za informację, ja mieszkam w niewielkim mieście a ponoć mniejsze miasto= mniejsze ceny a więc jest mi to na rękę heheh :smile: 

Piotrek także dzięki za informację, ja planuję dom o prostej budowie jednak w środku chciałbym mieć już dość luksusowe wnętrze czyli np aby panele przechodziły w płytki ale nie tak standardowo tylko takim  "ślaczkiem" i ogólnie jakieś oświetlenie takie ładne na suficie ledowe aby to wszystko wyglądało naprawdę nieziemsko a nie jak w zwykłym przeciętnym domu czy mieszkaniu :smile: 

Dzięki pepa popatrze na pozostałe warianty i życzę powodzenia w dalszym budowaniu bo o ile dobrze zrozumiałem to jeszcze nie skończyłaś domku :smile:

----------


## cob_ra

Nasze miasto to ok 48k mieszkańców, nie jest duże. Ale szlag trafia człowieka jak okoliczne miasta lub Łódź-Wawa wiele rzeczy ma taniej. głupie paliwo tańsze o nawet 20gr/l. tam jest.

----------


## Liwko

> Koszt 5-6 tyś? Ja gdzieś w czyimś temacie wyczytałem że koszt rozłożenia ogrzewania podłogowego+ ten cały sprzęt (który się umieszcza w kotłowni) w którym jest terowanie to koszt powyżej 20tyś. No postaram się go dobrze ocieplić


Na temat ogrzewania popytaj np. w tym wątku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...12#post7054712

----------


## kamil2k3

Założenia masz identyczne  jak ja też zamiast brać kredyt po prostu odkładałem na dom.
Z tym, że ja chcę wybudować jak najtaniej się da (nie oszczędzając na materiałach) więc wybrałem prosty i funkcjonalny projekt.
Dokładnie tak jak mówisz parter bez poddasza i piwnicy najwygodniejsze rozwiązanie, z tym że koperta wyjdzie Cię znacznie drożej za dach zapłacisz sporo, pomyśl jeszcze o dachu 2 spadowym bo to jest połowa ceny no ale zrobisz jak uważasz.

Ja mam powiększony projekt słynnego już Z7 GL  czyli wersja z garażem 90m2 użytkowej i 25 garaż, sprawdź dach ja też nie lubię takich szpiczastych ale tutaj dach ma 22 stopnie i się naprawdę fajnie prezentuje a wiązary prefabrykowane dostaniesz za jakieś 10 tyś kopertę pewnie za jakieś 25-30 Ci zrobi ekipa cieśli więc różnica jest ..... No ale to już sam obadasz.

Druga ważna sprawa to tak jak koledzy piszą ogrzewanie dobra decyzja aby podłogówkę po całości zrobić i jeśli masz możliwość podłączenia gazu ziemnego bierz gaz nie zastanawiaj się nawet mały dom dobrze ocieplony rachunki będą niewielkie.

Obadaj ten projekt Z7 bo jeśli szukasz taniego i prostego w budowie domu to może być najlepszy wybór tysiące ludzi już go wybudowało więc jak lubisz sprawdzone konstrukcje to ok jak jesteś indywidualistą to już gorzej  :big tongue:  bo na samej stronie z500 jest ponad 2000 realizacji  :smile: 
Poczytaj dzienniki innych np mnie ten dziennik i dziennik fronta nakłoniły do wybrania tego właśnie projektu.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-BUKOWA-CHATKA
u fronta niestety przepadły zdjęcia 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-i-chyba-tanio

----------


## slabykoxu

Ten link który wysłałeś BUKOWA CHATKA już kilka lat temu przeglądałem. Generalnie to przeglądnąłem już wieeele dzienników budowy, tym się inspirowałem.. Zdaje sobie sprawę że dach dwuspadowy jest znacznie tańszy, jednak w mojej krwi płynie uwielbienie do dachów kopertowych i nic na to nie poradzę :smile:  już jako dziecko jak jechałem samochodem z rodzicami rozglądając się na świat za szybą z tylnego siedzenia zauważyłem parterówke z dachem kopertowym i pomyślałem sobie że to jest to co właśnie chciałbym kiedyś mieć. Rozumiem że jest taniej jednak chyba lepiej zapłacić ciut więcej i mieć to co się człowiekowi naprawdę podoba :smile:  Jeżeli chodzi o ogrzewanie podłogowe to sądzę że takie będzie dla mnie najwłaściwsze z racji iż nie będzie w domu żadnych kaloryferów które mi się nie podobają, chcę mieć ładne przestronne pomieszczenia które charakteryzować się będą swoim pięknem, dlatego te kaloryfery i wystające z nich rury nie są mi na rękę :smile:  tylko nie wiem jak z tym gazem ziemnym, bo ogólnie w ogóle nie chcę podłączać gazu w przyszłym domu. Zamiast gazówki mam zamiar kupić płytę indukcyjną i w ogóle nie mieć w domu gazu i przy okazji zaoszczędzi się na podciągnięciu go. Jednak chyba te dwa gazy nie mają ze sobą nic wspólnego bo gaz ziemny po prostu w kotłowni się gdzieś podłącza (butle?) do tego całego urządzenia sterującego ogrzewaniem podłogowym,

----------


## kamil2k3

Nie no jak + - 20 tyś więcej to jest ciut to faktycznie nie ma co się przejmować dachem, ale napisałem abyś miał to na uwadze, ja musiałem nieco bardziej oszczędnie planować budowę, też bardziej podobają mi się kopertowe, ale postawiłem na oszczędność idąc tokiem myślenia, że funkcjonalnie niema to znaczenia a ile się tym widokiem będę cieszyć po 6 mc mieszkania zapomnę jaki mam dach, ale rozumiem nie po to się człowiek buduje aby rezygnować  z marzeń jak zawsze taki chciałeś taki zrób.
Na pewno nie chciał bym dachu 45 stopni nie widzą mi się te szpiczaste dlatego Z7 tak mi się spodobał bo dach jest niemal płaski 22 to jest niewiele i od razu dom wygląda efektowniej przynajmniej jak dla mnie aż warunki zabudowy zmieniałem bo minimalny miałem 25 abym mógł 22 stopnie zrobić.

Co do ogrzewania słusznie prawisz nie ma co wieszać grzejników ale masa ludzi która przeszła z grzejników na podłogówkę bardzo chwali to rozwiązanie i twierdzą że jest lepszy komfort cieplny, bo musi być nie grzeje w jednym miejscu a w całym pomieszczeniu.
Podłogówkę należy zasilać niską temperaturą tzn nie 70 stopni jak kaloryfer a około 35 zależy od układu dlatego piece na paliwo stałe średnio się sprawdzają chyba że z bufrem.
Gaz ziemny do ogrzewania domu to taki sam jak w blokach do gazówek butli takiej przenośnej to nie podłączysz jedynie wielką na zewnątrz dzierżawioną ale wtedy koszt utrzymania jest sporo wyższy.

Jeśli nie chcesz gazu (ja bym brał gaz ale nie mam przy działce i mieć raczej nie będę ) to może jakaś pompa ciepla powietrze woda no tu już musisz w ogrzewaniu się dowiadywać ja w zasadzie od tego zaczynałem czym ogrzewać dom bo musisz to wiedzieć przy projekcie jaki typ kotłowni robić bo różnią się one zależnieod tego czym ogrzewamy dom

----------


## slabykoxu

Dach kopertowy jaki mi się widzi wynosi 25 stopni nachylenia, nie widziałem jeszcze dachu 45 stopni ale przypuszczam że wygląda mniej efektywniej niż ten pierwszy. W porządku, biorę się za czytanie jakim określonym typem ogrzać dom, dzięki bardzo za wskazówki i rady :smile:

----------


## slabykoxu

Liwko poczytałem trochę temat z linka który mi wysłałeś i chyba najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie ogrzewanie prądem, jak Ty to widzisz? juz znam rodzaje ogrzewania podłogowego i gaz odpada, butla na zewnątrz też, ekogroszek też odpada, ogrzewanie olejem ponoć bardzo drogie przy wprowadzaniu tego ogrzewania a elektryczny brzmi dość dobrze i opłaty w miare rozsądne z tego co czytałem, tylko trzeba chyba dobrą umowę zawrzeć z dostawcą i jakieś taryfy (nie do końca jeszcze wiem o co się rozchodzi z tymi taryfami). A ile kosztuje zamontowanie takiego rodzaju ogrzewania w domu? mam na myśli urządzenie sterujące tym wszystkim+wyłożenie rur?

----------


## kamil2k3

tzn 45 stopni ale dwu spadowe mi chodziło że mi się nie widzą ale mniejsza z tym dachem.
Ogrzewanie to jest temat rzeka .... 
Samym prądem to też jeszcze nic nie znaczy.
Typy ogrzewania prądem są mniej więcej takie że możesz wsadzić kable elektryczne w podłogę zamiast robić wodną, użyć buforu grzanego grzałka w nocnej taryfie, użyć kotła elektrycznego, czy np pompy ciepła.
Grzanie prądem szczególnie COP 1 czyli nie pompą ciepła to najdroższy z możliwych sposobów ogrzewania musisz to wiedzieć tzn inwestycja jest mniejsza ale utrzymanie wychodzi drożej niż nawet olejem opałowym to jest fakt.
Aby grzanie prądem miało rację bytu musisz wybudować dom maksymalnie energooszczędny inaczej popłyniesz na rachunkach.
Nieco lepiej sprawa się ma z pompami ciepła z tym, że koszt inwestycji znowu jest większy, jednak jeśli pompa ciepła na taki mały domek to żadna gruntowa tylko i wyłącznie jakaś mała powietrze - woda gruntowa nigdy Ci się nie zwróci.

----------


## Liwko

> Ogrzewanie to jest temat rzeka .... 
> Samym prądem to też jeszcze nic nie znaczy.
> Typy ogrzewania prądem są mniej więcej takie że możesz wsadzić kable elektryczne w podłogę zamiast robić wodną, użyć buforu grzanego grzałka w nocnej taryfie, użyć kotła elektrycznego, czy np pompy ciepła.
> Grzanie prądem szczególnie COP 1 czyli nie pompą ciepła to najdroższy z możliwych sposobów ogrzewania musisz to wiedzieć tzn inwestycja jest mniejsza ale utrzymanie wychodzi drożej niż nawet olejem opałowym to jest fakt.
> Aby grzanie prądem miało rację bytu musisz wybudować dom maksymalnie energooszczędny inaczej popłyniesz na rachunkach.
> Nieco lepiej sprawa się ma z pompami ciepła z tym, że koszt inwestycji znowu jest większy, jednak jeśli pompa ciepła na taki mały domek to żadna gruntowa tylko i wyłącznie jakaś mała powietrze - woda gruntowa nigdy Ci się nie zwróci.


Dlaczego piszesz takie bzdury?
Ile kosztuje kWh z prądu w drugiej taryfie? A co jeśli do tego dorzucisz tani klimatyzator?
Ile kosztuje instalacja pompy P-W i G-W jeżeli dolne źródło poziome wykonasz samemu (co jest dość proste)?

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko poczytałem trochę temat z linka który mi wysłałeś i chyba najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie ogrzewanie prądem, jak Ty to widzisz? juz znam rodzaje ogrzewania podłogowego i gaz odpada, butla na zewnątrz też, ekogroszek też odpada, ogrzewanie olejem ponoć bardzo drogie przy wprowadzaniu tego ogrzewania a elektryczny brzmi dość dobrze i opłaty w miare rozsądne z tego co czytałem, tylko trzeba chyba dobrą umowę zawrzeć z dostawcą i jakieś taryfy (nie do końca jeszcze wiem o co się rozchodzi z tymi taryfami). A ile kosztuje zamontowanie takiego rodzaju ogrzewania w domu? mam na myśli urządzenie sterujące tym wszystkim+wyłożenie rur?


Powiedz mi ile osób będzie mieszkać.

----------


## slabykoxu

Kamil Twój post trochę mi zamieszał w głowie heheh. Liwko przejrzałem dzisiaj jakiś temat sprzed 6ciu lat w którym już się udzielałeś na temat ogrzewania więc na pewno masz fundamentalne pojęcie na ten temat. Dowiedziałem się że druga taryfa to pobór elektryczności nocą od 22 do 6 rano. Napisz mi jakie ogrzewanie najlepiej na taki domek 90m2. Postaram się go ocieplić możliwie najlepiej. Załóżmy że decyduje się na ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne i co teraz? mam jakiś wybór w jaki sposób to wszystko będzie się odbywać? bo z tego co napisał Kamil sam fakt że ogrzewać będę w ten sposób jeszcze nic nie znaczy bo jeszcze zależy jakimi nośnikami to się będzie odbywać, rozjaśnisz temat i zaproponujesz najlepsze rozwiązanie?

edit: (odpowiedź na pytanie) dwie osoby

----------


## Liwko

> Kamil Twój post trochę mi zamieszał w głowie heheh. Liwko przejrzałem dzisiaj jakiś temat sprzed 6ciu lat w którym już się udzielałeś na temat ogrzewania więc na pewno masz fundamentalne pojęcie na ten temat. Dowiedziałem się że druga taryfa to pobór elektryczności nocą od 22 do 6 rano. Napisz mi jakie ogrzewanie najlepiej na taki domek 90m2. Postaram się go ocieplić możliwie najlepiej. Załóżmy że decyduje się na ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne i co teraz? mam jakiś wybór w jaki sposób to wszystko będzie się odbywać? bo z tego co napisał Kamil sam fakt że ogrzewać będę w ten sposób jeszcze nic nie znaczy bo jeszcze zależy jakimi nośnikami to się będzie odbywać, rozjaśnisz temat i zaproponujesz najlepsze rozwiązanie?
> 
> edit: (odpowiedź na pytanie) dwie osoby


Dwie osoby to stosunkowo niewielkie zużycie CWU.
W takim razie przy tej powierzchni poszedłbym w kable grzewcze + jakaś klima kanałowa + zbiornik CWU. Inwestycja mała i rachunki na bardzo akceptowalnym poziomie. Warunek: Dobre ocieplenie i maksymalne wykorzystanie taniej taryfy.
Godziny tanich taryf zależą od lokalnego operatora i mogą się różnić. 
O szczegóły pytaj na tym wątku co ci podałem. Tam też ci pomogę, ale inni mają tam większe doświadczenie jeżeli chodzi o czysty prąd.
Do tego można też będzie położyć jakieś panele PV (na raty) i rachunki jeszcze ci zjadą.

----------


## slabykoxu

Ok, dzięki za odpowiedź, klima kanałowa- to oznacza że nie tylko będę mógł podnieść temperature ale i obniżać jak to w przypadku klimatyzacji?

To wszystko oznacza że ten cały sprzęt który będzie działał na ogrzewanie podłogowe będzie także podłączony do wody i będzie ją ogrzewać i w taki sposób będzie ciepła woda? może głupie pytania zadaje ale mieszkam w bloku i tu mam po prostu albo ciepłą albo zimną wodę

----------


## Liwko

> Ok, dzięki za odpowiedź, klima kanałowa- to oznacza że nie tylko będę mógł podnieść temperature ale i obniżać jak to w przypadku klimatyzacji?
> 
> To wszystko oznacza że ten cały sprzęt który będzie działał na ogrzewanie podłogowe będzie także podłączony do wody i będzie ją ogrzewać i w taki sposób będzie ciepła woda? może głupie pytania zadaje ale mieszkam w bloku i tu mam po prostu albo ciepłą albo zimną wodę


Tak, klimą będziesz tak ogrzewać jak i chłodzić. Rozwiązanie nie dość że komfortowe to i w okresie grzewczym obniżające rachunki.

Jeszcze raz się zastanówmy.
Możesz pójść dwiema drogami.
1. Kable grzewcze + klima + zbiornik z grzałką na CWU ładowany w II taryfie.
2. Rurki + klima+ zbiornik buforowy z grzałką i wężownicą CWU ładowany w II taryfie.
To drugie rozwiązanie jest nieco droższe, ale ewentualnie w przyszłości można do niego podpiąć jakąś tanią PC.
Co ja bym wybrał? Sam nie wiem. Jednak na tych dwóch rozwiązaniach bym się skupił.

----------


## slabykoxu

dzięki bardzo za fachową opinię, w takim razie na tych dwóch rozwiązaniach się skupie :smile:

----------


## kamil2k3

Liwko ..... drogi kolego mówisz że piszę bzdury a następnie polecasz to co zacytowałeś jako moje bzdury ?
Hmm jak napisałem można użyć kabli zamiast wodnej i podstawa to budować energo oszczędnie nie tylko ocieplenie.

Ale ok już trochę jestem na tym forum sporo poczytałem kolega jeszcze nie wie że tu jest istna wojna że moje jest mojsze szczególnie w temacie ogrzewania.
Co do pompy G-W już wielu Ci mówiło to że Ty za tyle zrobiłeś nie znaczy że innym się za tyle uda nie każdy ma znajomości a G-W do 90 metrów w cenie jak dla zwykłego klienta to przerost formy nad treścią i powie tak każdy kto na tym nie zarobi. Zanim zaczęła by przynosić realne oszczędności trzeba by ją było wymienić.
Nie neguję wiedzy i doświadczenia ale slabykoxu  poczytaj tematy ogrzewania a sam zrozumiesz nie zdawaj się na 1 opinie zresztą w samym muratorze podają teraz koszta i utrzymanie ogrzewań kup nowy murator i tam poczytaj bo warto.

Tzn nie twierdzę że liwko źle radzi... z tym że poradził to co ja mówiłem wcześniej twierdząc że to bzdury  :big grin: 
No dodał klimatyzator co jest faktycznie dobrym rozwiązaniem ja np też taki planuję, nie wspominałem bo mówiliśmy o ogrzewaniu podłogowym, daletego też nie wspominałem o piecach akumulacyjnych czy grzejnikach konwektorowych czy panelach promiennikowych bo i tak ludzie ogrzewają prądem ..... jest tego naprawdę sporo.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko ..... drogi kolego mówisz że piszę bzdury a następnie polecasz to co zacytowałeś jako moje bzdury ?
> Hmm jak napisałem można użyć kabli zamiast wodnej i podstawa to budować energo oszczędnie nie tylko ocieplenie.
> 
> Ale ok już trochę jestem na tym forum sporo poczytałem kolega jeszcze nie wie że tu jest istna wojna że moje jest mojsze szczególnie w temacie ogrzewania.
> Co do pompy G-W już wielu Ci mówiło to że Ty za tyle zrobiłeś nie znaczy że innym się za tyle uda nie każdy ma znajomości a G-W do 90 metrów to przerost formy nad treścią i powie tak każdy kto na tym nie zarobi. Zanim zaczęła by przynosić realne oszczędności trzeba by ją było wymienić.
> Nie neguję wiedzy i doświadczenia ale slabykoxu  poczytaj tematy ogrzewania a sam zrozumiesz nie zdawaj się na 1 opinie zresztą w samym muratorze podają teraz koszta i utrzymanie ogrzewań kup nowy murator i tam poczytaj bo warto.


Po pierwsze nie czytaj Muratora. To pismo branżowe w znakomitej większości sponsorowane przez różne lobby. Czytaj forum, tu trudniej przepchnąć bełkot marketingowy,
Co do bzdur.
Napisałeś że ogrzewanie prądem jest najdroższe w eksploatacji a ja się z tym nie zgodziłem i zapytałem cię o cenę kWh w taniej taryfie. Nie odpowiedziałeś.
Napisałeś również, że pompa gruntowa w takim domu się nigdy nie zwróci w stosunku do powietrznej nie podając nawet wycen. Zakład że znajdę ci szybciutko wycenę na powietrzną droższą niż na gruntową? Wiele razy na tym forum podawałem, że można zrobić gruntówkę w cenie powietrznej, tylko trzeba się trochę postarać. 
I jeszcze jedno odnośnie gruntówek. Przetrwają dużo dłużej od powietrznych i zawsze je będzie można stosunkowo tanio naprawić. 
Więc nie feruj tak odważnych wyroków, bo możesz się po prostu mylić.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gos**c

Zrób rzetelną wycenę pomp ciepła skoro jesteś pewien.
Grzanie prądem w drugiej taryfie różni się od innych sposobów grzania także pod względem komfortu.

Do małego domku jak tu grzanie prądem będzie jak najbardziej efektywne. Jak ktoś lubi dwie taryfy i ustalać grafik dnia pod niego to faktycznie czystym prądem najtaniej, a jak lubi wygodę to bufor lub pompa PW.

Takie moje zdanie mimo iż posiadam gaz.

----------


## mariog

Ja na twoim miejscu tak jak pisze Liwko wybrałbym wariant 2 i w całym domu położyłbym rurki.Kładąc kable jesteś uzależniony tylko od prądy i nie masz już żadnej alternatywy na zmianę sposobu ogrzewania a różnie w życiu bywa.

----------


## slabykoxu

Nie rozumiem czemu miałaby się toczyć wojna o ogrzewanie? w sensie że każdy poleca to co sam sobie zamontował? Myślę że każde ogrzewanie zależne jest od wielkości domu i stanu jego ocieplenia i energooszczędności. Ja od razu mówię że mój domek zapewne nie będzie energooszczędny bo po prostu nie stać mnie na taką przyjemność ale ocieplę go najlepiej jak to możliwe, domek dla dwóch osób 80-90 metrów2 i najlepsze możliwe ogrzewanie do tego, na ten moment jedyna myśl to ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne:

1. Kable grzewcze + klima + zbiornik z grzałką na CWU ładowany w II taryfie.
2. Rurki + klima+ zbiornik buforowy z grzałką i wężownicą CWU ładowany w II taryfie.

któreś z tych dwóch :smile: 

Dzisiaj byłem akurat porozmawiać na temat tej działki budowlanej o której wspominałem wcześniej. Osoba sprzedająca działki nie zejdzie niżej niż 90tyś za swoją 10cio arową działkę. Jednak jest ona uzbrojona i w naprawdę świetnej lokalizacji więc chyba się na nią skuszę jak kobieta się zdecyduje sprzedać za 90 tysięcy :smile:  a wtedy już tylko dozbierać parę groszy i ruszać dalej w podbój marzeń mimo że pozbędę się połowy pieniędzy oddając 90tyś hehe :smile:

----------


## kamil2k3

Liwko no zgadzam się z Tobą idąc tym tokiem używania sprzętu z różnych półek cenowych można zrobić gruntową w cenie powietrznych, ja opisałem to ogólnie w podobnej klasie bez obliczeń bo nie prowadzę sprzedaży czy zwyczajnie bez różnicy jest mi co tam kolega wstawi, dzielę się tylko wnioskami do jakich ja doszedłem po około roku śledzenia forum bo ma identyczne dylematy jak ja na początku, mi chodziło o to, że do 90 m2 nie warto iść w pompę gruntową i poniekąd to potwierdziłeś sam polecając kable  :wink: 

Nie będę się z Tobą sprzeczał nie prowadzę krucjaty i na pewno masz większą wiedzę i doświadczenie niż ja, ale ja bym w gruntową nie poszedł i sporo takich głosów się tu usłyszy, nikt nie ma monopolu na racje to tylko moja opinia.

Co do kosztów 2 taryfy to jest taniej fakt ale nadrabia się cenę używając w dzień sprzętów w droższej taryfie ... sam wiesz że jest tyle zmiennych że nie da się tego ot tak policzyć zależy jaki kto ma tryb życia itd... 
Trzeba wtedy zmienić nawyki aby było taniej np prać na noc czy zmywarki używać wieczorami nie mówię że to coś strasznego, ale warto mieć to na uwadze oczywiście można też robić to w dzień ale wtedy rachunek szybko podskoczy. Mi np takie coś nie do końca pasuje ale może i bym się jakoś dostosował do takiego grafiku.

Kiedy sobie robiłem OZC i wyliczenia do tego samego domu podkładając różne źródła ciepła to w COP 1 wychodziło najwięcej za rachunek ale najmniej za inwestycję i nie twierdzę że to dyskwalifikuje prąd tylko ostrzegałem aby budował energooszczędnie bo w dziurawym domu popłynie na rachunkach i zdziwiło mnie że takie wnioski nazwałeś bzdurą  :wink: 

Ogólnie ja kładę rurki z wodą w całości bez grzejników no w łazience elektryczną drabinkę i konwektorowy 1 do garażu w razie jak bym potrzebował czasem coś tam porobić na co dzień grzać nie będę bo i po co.
A czym zasilę rurki to się zobaczy może pompy nieco stanieją w końcu i też uważam takie rozwiązanie za najlepsze kable zbyt mocno uzależniają od prądu a do rurek wszystko wepniesz.

PS. Nie rozumiesz czemu wojna bo nie czytałeś tematów jak poczytasz zrozumiesz ;D głównie wojna czy węgiel czy prąd ale są i mniejsze sprzeczki ogólnie ogrzewanie to "gorący" temat to i liwko potwierdzi heheh
Co do energooszczędnego budowania to nie zawsze musi oznaczać jakiś znacznie większy nakład finansowy tu ważny jest projekt prosta bryła mniej okien na północ więcej na południe no musisz poczytać jest tego trochę.

----------


## slabykoxu

Witam ponownie, czy istnieją jakieś dobre sprawdzone sposoby znalezienia i wyselekcjonowania odpowiedniej ekipy budowlanej? Osobiście wpisywałem w google słowa typu "solidna ekipa budowlana "moje miasto"" jednak na nic zdały się takie poszukiwania. Mieszkam w malym mieście i u mnie nie ma czegoś takiego jak znana na całe miasto ekipa budowlana. Myślałem aby przejść się po osiedlu domków jednorodzinnych i jak domek który jest zbliżony wyglądem do mojego wymarzonego będzie się ładnie prezentował to zapukać i zapytać o namiary ludzi którzy go stworzyli. Opcja numer dwa- pochodzić po domach które są w zaawansowanej budowie i pospisywać nazwy ekip z tych obowiązkowych żółtych tabliczek które są wywieszone na płocie każdej budowy. Jakie Wy macie sprawdzone sposoby na temat tego problemu?

----------


## kamil2k3

Najlepiej z polecenia a jak nie masz z polecenia to po prostu ekipę jakąś z gazety i wtedy prosisz o namiary gdzie i co robili...
Jak nie chcą podać to raczej nie mają się czym pochwalić jak podadzą jedziesz oglądasz gadasz z właścicielem czy jest zadowolony i nic nie wyszło po oddaniu budynku.
W internecie każdy może napisać "sprawdzona ekipa budowlana" ja się mogę taką tytułować nawet wiec jak chcesz mieć pewność to najlepiej oględziny tego co zbudowali i kontakt z właścicielem.

Twoje sposoby też nie są złe zapukać do kogoś kto mieszka w nowo postawionym domu i zapytać czy może polecić firmę czy nie.

----------


## Jola&Marcin

Wracając do tematu - wybudowaliśmy domek z poddaszem (Sosnowa z KBP ze zmianami ). SSZ wyszedł około 90 tysięcy, w tym przyłącza, prowizoryczne utwardzenie podjazdu, ogrodzenie i "papiery". Kwota zawiera też prace "fachowców" (cudzysłów zamierzony), których na szczęście wielu nie było. Od SSZ robimy wszystko we własnym zakresie, jedynie na tynki i wylewki mamy umówioną tym razem sprawdzoną ekipę. Wylewki miałem robić sam, ale trochę się nam spieszy, więc nie ma czasu na "zabawę". Co do wykończeniówki - większość mamy już kupioną, korzystamy z promocji i własnego "Żuka". Zresztą to autko przydało się też na wcześniejszych etapach, wożąc chociażby pustaki. Odkupywałem je od ludzi, którym zostały z budowy. 
Ogólnie "na gotowo" nie przekroczymy (a przynajmniej nie chcemy przekroczyć) 140000 zł, a może i mniej. Dało by się z tego "urwać", gdyby nie okna 3-szybowe i droższa niż planowaliśmy blachodachówka.

----------


## pecet0

> Wracając do tematu - wybudowaliśmy domek z poddaszem (Sosnowa z KBP ze zmianami ). SSZ wyszedł około 90 tysięcy.


no nie wierze, nie dość że budujecie praktycznie taki sam domek jak ja  :wink: ,  to jeszcze w tym samym mieście  :wink: 
mój z tej samej pracowni tylko Turowice się nazywa (odbicie lustrzane waszego projektu)

----------


## kamil2k3

Fakt "żuk" dobry patent ogólnie przydaje się auto na budowę ewentualnie przyczepka, ja stwierdziłem że mi bardziej będzie na rękę kupno przyczepki i tak zrobiłem polecam oszczędza czas i sporo ułatwia szczególnie komuś kto sporo robi sam wszystkie narzędzia agregat itd nią wożę taki przenośny warsztat aby z budowy nic nie ukradli bo nic tam nie ma  :big grin:  a w razie jakiś dostaw nie płacę za transport poza oczywiście większymi dostawami typu bloczki czy stropian.

----------


## Jola&Marcin

> no nie wierze, nie dość że budujecie praktycznie taki sam domek jak ja ,  to jeszcze w tym samym mieście 
> mój z tej samej pracowni tylko Turowice się nazywa (odbicie lustrzane waszego projektu)


Miło poznać sąsiada  :wink: 
Wprowadzałeś jakieś zmiany? U nas przede wszystkim "wyleciały" okna dachowe, za to dołożyliśmy okno na klatce i na poddaszu w pokoju na lewo od schodów. Zlikwidowaliśmy też jedno wyjście na balkon i na dole pomniejszyliśmy salon na rzecz drugiego pokoju. Duży salon do niczego się nie przyda, lepiej w naszym wypadku mieć dwa podobne pokoje. Dalej - zamiast kotłowni jest łazienka z wejściem od strony klatki, WC w porojekcie zostało zlikwidowane na rzecz większej kuchni.

----------


## pecet0

Odpisze na privie

----------


## pecet0

Kotłownie całkiem wywaliliscie? Jakie ogrzewanie w planach?

----------


## slabykoxu

Dzięki za informację na moje zapytanie. Z dnia na dzień posiadam coraz to obszerniejsze informacje na tematy dotyczące budowy domu pomimo że to dopiero ułamek informacji które powinno się posiadać :smile:

----------


## slabykoxu

Witam, mam do Was jeszcze 3 małe pytania. Otóż jestem po rozmowie w sprawie kupna działki budowlanej. Dowiedziałem się wszystkich podstawowych informacji i jestem chętny kupna owej działki jednak z tego co mi wiadomo powinno się sprawdzić status prawny takiej działki przed zakupem, poszperałem trochę w internecie i dowiedziałem się że na odpis księgi wieczystej czeka się do trzech tygodni. Przeczytałem także iż można się tych samych informacji dowiedzieć u notariusza. Poniżej przedstawię swoje pytania:
1. Czy udanie się od razu do notariusza z potencjalnym sprzedawcą i sprawdzenie informacji prawnych na temat działki budowlanej przed samym spisaniem umowy kupna sprzedaży działki jest na porządku dziennym? czy lepiej chodzić osobiście do sądu i czekać do trzech tygodni na odpis i w najgorszym wypadku dowiedzieć się że owa działka została w ciągu tych trzech tygodni sprzedana..?
2 Jak wygląda sprawa z podatkiem od nabycia działki budowlanej? Cena działki to 75tyś zł. Ile od tej kwoty powinno się zapłacić podatek i czy notariusz to załatwia czy ja sam się muszę gdzieś udać?
3 
czy tak wyglądającą działkę budowlaną można jakoś przyciąć aby była równa z każdej strony? mogę nawet stracić ten kawałek ale chciałbym równy prostokąt, można coś zrobić aby mieć prostokąt i nikt się nie czepiał?

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kamil2k3

1. możesz sprawdzić sam tutaj  https://ekw.ms.gov.pl/eukw/pdcbdkw.html
2. Notariusz, koszt notariusza to nie tylko jego praca ale właśnie też podatek zresztą powinno być napisane na końcu za co ile zapłaciłeś u mnie w akcie tak jest.
3. możesz ot tak sobie odgrodzić w prostokącie i mieć mniej, to Twoja ziemia nikt do tego nic nie ma, ale płacisz kupę kasy za ziemię i tak po prostu ją zostawisz niczyją ?
Na moje dziwny pomysł co Ci przeszkadza że płot będzie pod lekkim ukosem na 20-30 metrach tego nawet pewnie nie zauważysz stojąc na ziemi.
Lepiej ogrodzić normalnie całość a w tym miejscu posadzić kwiaty czy coś i roślinami czy ogródkiem zrobisz sobie wizualnie równy prostokąt

----------


## e_gregor

Ja u notariusza zapłaciłem około 2500zł przy niewiele tańszej działce - w tym były wszystkie podatki. Jeśli chodzi o stan prawny to dowiedz się numeru księgi wieczystej i sprawdź na necie za darmo. Sprzedający powinien Ci ten numer udostępnić. Sprawdź też czy jest miejscowy plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego i zapoznaj się z nim (urzędy gminy mają to na necie też)

----------


## slabykoxu

Dzięki za informacje. Nie wiem co robić mam dwie działki do wyboru, jedna za 95tyś, równy prostokąt, wszystkie media od razu za płotem przyszykowane, działka 10arów. Druga opcja to właśnie ta która ma kształt trapezu równobocznego, działka która ma wszystkie media ale oddalone o 20-30 metrów od działki (bo sprzedający kupił działkę dużo większą i sprzedaje to co ja chcę kupić a za jego działką są media, ale napisał że wspólnie możemy się złożyć i od razu wspólnie się podłączyć, twierdzi że po 3tyś by wystarczyło na kanalizację i bym miał) bo prąd i woda to nie są takie duże koszta, i właśnie ta druga działka ma 12,4 ara i koszt 75tyś i nie wiem którą z tych działek wybrać. Ten trapez mnie denerwuje, nie wiem czemu, po prostu taki jestem że wolałbym równą działkę, wszystko musi być idealnie.. Mogę postawić płot tak aby wyszedł prostokąt a za nim ta moja ziemia była po prostu nieogrodzona?

----------


## Jola&Marcin

Co do mediów, to podjedź sobie do dostawców i popytaj jak jest z podłączeniem. U nas było tak, że prąd był płacony koło 80 zł/kW, gaz do 15m 2300 zł, woda i kanalizacja za metr, ale nie pamiętam kosztów. Z tym, że w wypadku kanalizacji płaciliśmy tylko za tyle metrów ile było kopane na naszej działce, resztę finansowało miasto. Na "naszą" część też dostaliśmy częściowy zwrot kosztów.
Co do ogrodzenia - nie ma chyba w Polsce nakazu ogradzania się, zabezpieczyć trzeba tylko tren budowy, nie całą działkę. Jeśli ta większa działka nie ma jakichś ukrytych haczyków, to czemu nie?

----------


## slabykoxu

Dziękuje za odpowiedź. 
Mam numer ewidencyjny działki jednak nie udało mi się znaleźć żadnej strony w której mógł bym owy nr ewidencyjny wpisać i się czegoś dowiedzieć
Zna ktoś stronkę na której dowiem się czegoś o działce wpisując nr ewidencyjny?

Załatwiłem także numer księgi wieczystej ale elektronicznie nie można jej odnaleźć. Poczytałem trochę na ten temat i dowiedziałem się że po 1. nie wszystkie księgi wieczyste są w formie elektronicznej tylko około 90%, a po 2. z tego co wyczytałem to nie zawsze (albo nigdy?) numer księgi wieczystej w formie elektronicznej jest inny..

----------


## slabykoxu

Witam ponownie. Może mi ktoś jeszcze pomóc w pewnej sprawie? Chciałem już kupić pewną działkę, jednak przed jej zakupem sprawdziłem miejscowy plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego i okazuje się że kąt nachylenia dachu jest od 35 do 45 stopni... Gdzie ja mam upatrzone dwa projekty, jeden z nich ma kąt nachylenia dachu 25 stopni a drugi 30stopni z czego wynika że się nie kwalifikuje. Czy można coś zrobić z tym absurdalnym problemem? byłem w gminie i powiedzieli że takie są przepisy... czy można jakoś obejść ten durny przepis, jakoś rozwiązać ten problem?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pecet0

> Chciałem już kupić pewną działkę, jednak przed jej zakupem sprawdziłem miejscowy plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego i okazuje się że kąt nachylenia dachu jest od 35 do 45 stopni... Gdzie ja mam upatrzone dwa projekty, jeden z nich ma kąt nachylenia dachu 25 stopni a drugi 30stopni z czego wynika że się nie kwalifikuje. Czy można coś zrobić z tym absurdalnym problemem? byłem w gminie i powiedzieli że takie są przepisy...


Sam kąt dach to i tak nie jest ostatecznym ograniczeniem,  u mnie np w Planie Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego jest nawet określona kolorostyka elewacji i dachu.




> czy można jakoś obejść ten durny przepis, jakoś rozwiązać ten problem?
> Pozdrawiam


Można,   kupić inną działkę lub inny projekt

----------


## lukas78

Witam ja jestem na etapie budowy obecnie mam dom w tzw stanie surowym zamkniętym wraz z oknami i zrobionym dachem dachówka. Dom nie duży dół salon z łazienką i kuchnią garaż i kotłownia mała, góra łazienka i trzy pokoje po ok. 17 m. Posadzkarze wyliczyli mi po podłodze około 240 m. wraz z garażem i kotłownią. Robione systemem gospodarczym i do tej pory  wydałem 130 tys zł bez działki  ale myślę że wraz z meblami podstawowymi w 300 się nie wyrobię

----------


## Marek88.8

> Wracając do tematu - wybudowaliśmy domek z poddaszem (Sosnowa z KBP ze zmianami ). SSZ wyszedł około 90 tysięcy, w tym przyłącza, prowizoryczne utwardzenie podjazdu, ogrodzenie i "papiery". Kwota zawiera też prace "fachowców" (cudzysłów zamierzony), których na szczęście wielu nie było. Od SSZ robimy wszystko we własnym zakresie, jedynie na tynki i wylewki mamy umówioną tym razem sprawdzoną ekipę. Wylewki miałem robić sam, ale trochę się nam spieszy, więc nie ma czasu na "zabawę". Co do wykończeniówki - większość mamy już kupioną, korzystamy z promocji i własnego "Żuka". Zresztą to autko przydało się też na wcześniejszych etapach, wożąc chociażby pustaki. Odkupywałem je od ludzi, którym zostały z budowy. 
> Ogólnie "na gotowo" nie przekroczymy (a przynajmniej nie chcemy przekroczyć) 140000 zł, a może i mniej. Dało by się z tego "urwać", gdyby nie okna 3-szybowe i droższa niż planowaliśmy blachodachówka.


Podstawowe pytanie: Ile lat się już budujecie? Dach również sami robiliście?

----------


## Jola&Marcin

Budowa trwa od maja ubiegłego roku, akurat tak sobie zaplanowałem, że miałem po tym czasie sporo wolnego w pracy. Do dachu miałem ekipę (tanią i chyba dobrą, bo przy ostatnich wichurach nie odleciał  :wink: ), robiłem za pomocnika. Przy murach kolega budowlaniec był za majstra, reszta swoimi siłami. Teraz też praktycznie każdą wolną chwilę spędzam na budowie. Ne robię żadnych niepotrzebnych nam nowoczesnych wynalazków, tylko to, co potrzebne, dlatego dość szybko idzie.

----------


## Marek88.8

> ... poszperałem trochę w internecie i dowiedziałem się że na odpis księgi wieczystej czeka się do trzech tygodni ...


Jeśli kw jest prowadzona elektronicznie to odpis KW możesz od ręki wyciągnąć ze strony Sądu rejonowego w którym prowadzona jest KW danej działki.

Jeśli kw jest prowadzona po staremu to odpis KW możesz wyciągnąć w formie papierowej w Sądzie rejonowym w którym prowadzona jest KW danej działki. Trwa to 1-2 dni.

----------


## Marek88.8

> Budowa trwa od maja ubiegłego roku, akurat tak sobie zaplanowałem, że miałem po tym czasie sporo wolnego w pracy. Do dachu miałem ekipę (tanią i chyba dobrą, bo przy ostatnich wichurach nie odleciał ), robiłem za pomocnika. Przy murach kolega budowlaniec był za majstra, reszta swoimi siłami. Teraz też praktycznie każdą wolną chwilę spędzam na budowie. Ne robię żadnych niepotrzebnych nam nowoczesnych wynalazków, tylko to, co potrzebne, dlatego dość szybko idzie.


No właśnie to dlatego że miałeś sporo wolnego czasu, więc zaoszczędziłeś na kosztach robocizny. Jakie koszty u was wyszły za dach? Głównie chodzi o koszt robocizny?

----------


## nassw

Też by mnie to interesowało. Wiem, jedno, że znalezienie doświadczonego dekarza to nie lada wyczyn. Moja znajoma ostatnio kryła dach w ubiegłym roku, to ściągała dekarzy gdzieś ze śląska.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Też by mnie to interesowało. Wiem, jedno, że znalezienie doświadczonego dekarza to nie lada wyczyn. Moja znajoma ostatnio kryła dach w ubiegłym roku, to ściągała dekarzy gdzieś ze śląska.


Stowarzyszenie dekarzy; Federacja dekarzy blacharzy i cieśli, itp...... mają tam certyfikowanych wykonawców. Obawiam się jednak, że przeciętnego inwestora odstraszy cena... Ale np. federacja dekarzy oferuje wykonanie ekspertyzy dachu, można ją zamówić przed rozliczeniem się z wykonawcą ...

----------


## Marek88.8

> Stowarzyszenie dekarzy; Federacja dekarzy blacharzy i cieśli, itp...... mają tam certyfikowanych wykonawców. Obawiam się jednak, że przeciętnego inwestora odstraszy cena... Ale np. federacja dekarzy oferuje wykonanie ekspertyzy dachu, można ją zamówić przed rozliczeniem się z wykonawcą ...


No właśnie cena. Skoro nie renomowany cieśla czy dekarz z polecenia od znajomych w okolicy zrobi nam dach w 1/5 ceny oferowanej przez renomowanych cieśli to każdy kto liczy koszty wybierze wykonawców tańszych. Każdy chce żyć.

----------


## Jola&Marcin

Cena za więźbę+krycie - 5000. Materiały  - 12.

----------


## pecet0

Cena za więźbę 5500
Cena za blachodachówek + membrana ok 8500
Cena za robociznę 5400

----------


## Jola&Marcin

Trochę niezrozumiale, na szybko napisałem. 5000 to cena za stawianie więźby i krycie. Cena samej więźby to 4000 (sam impregnowałem), 8000 blachodachówka+blacha na okucia, gąsiory, membrana. Jeśli doliczamy też rynny, to trzeba doliczyć 1000 zł (po rabacie, w komplecie z blachodachówką).

----------


## Marek88.8

> Trochę niezrozumiale, na szybko napisałem. 5000 to cena za stawianie więźby i krycie. Cena samej więźby to 4000 (sam impregnowałem), 8000 blachodachówka+blacha na okucia, gąsiory, membrana. Jeśli doliczamy też rynny, to trzeba doliczyć 1000 zł (po rabacie, w komplecie z blachodachówką).


Ile m2 masz dachu? 

Coś niskie ceny masz, bardzo niskie. Ja mam dach 165m2. Najniższa cena jaką wynegocjowałem to 10000 - robicizna: więźba + pokrycie + obróbki szczytowe i czołowe struktonitem + montaż rynien. Drewno na więźbę + pełne deskowanie - 9000, materiał na pokrycie: dachówka ceramiczna glazurowana creaton + materiały na obróbki blacharskie, rynny itd 17000. I wydaje mi się że lepszej ceny nie dostanę. Wychodzi 218/m2 kompletnego wykonania dachu. Łącznie 36 tys.

A miałem również wyceny dachu za 50 tys a rekordzista wołał 65 tys za mój dach.

----------


## Jola&Marcin

Ja wiem czy niskie? Typowe w okolicy, dało się to zrobić nawet taniej. Ale akurat spośród wszystkich prac robionych przez kogoś "z zewnątrz" do dachu  mamy najmniej uwag. 
Powierzchnia krycia (nie dachu) wyszła około 180 m2 (dokładnie musiałbym sprawdzić na fakturze). Nie ma pełnego deskowania.
Dach prosty, dwuspadowy z jedną lukarną. W ogóle postaramy się niedługo nadrobić znaczne zaległości "dziennikowo - fotorgaficzne", ale małe, niezbyt grzeczne dziecko+budowa+praca=permanentny brak czasu  :wink:

----------


## ndrake

witam,
wybudowałem dom  ok 100m2 z poddaszem użytkowym, w 6miesięcy.Jestem  teraz na etapie wykończania, została mi do zrobienia druga łazienka i wykończenie drewnem schodów. . Dom jest na płycie fundamentowej pod którą jest 30cm styropianu,ocieplenie styropian grafitowy 30cm, kominek z płaszczem wodnym, bufor 750l, podłogówka, wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem, kolektory słoneczne, okna i drzwi o wsp.lamba ok 0,6 , Dom faktycznie jest pasywny, kominek używam ok 1-3 h dziennie aby zagrzać wodę (jak jest słońce to  wystarczają kolektory nawet teraz w zimie) Koszty całkowite  do tej pory jakie poniosłem to ok 150tyś, tak małe bo większość prac wykonałem sam, za robociznę zapłaciłem ok 18tyśzł

----------


## Marek88.8

Najwidoczniej u Was jest tańczy rejon Polski. O 50% tańszy. U mnie nie ma szans na takie ceny. Nie biorę pierwszej lepszej ceny którą dostaję. Sprawdzam, szukam itd jak każdy który buduje dom systemem gospodarczym. I w moim rejonie są takie ceny, nie inne.

----------


## slabykoxu

Witajcie, szukam i szukam projektu który by mi odpowiadał i dochodzę do wniosku że to znacznie trudniejsze niż myślałem. Poświęciłem wiele dni szukania i nic wystarczajojąco odpowiedniego nie znalazłem. Piszę tu o tym bo być może ktoś z Was ma jakąś propozycje projektu którego szukam. Otóż dom który bym chciał wybudować to: dom parterowy bez poddasza i bez podpiwniczenia, 90-100m2, kąt nachylenia dachu 30stopni, garaż i to wszystko w jednej kwadratowej (bądź bardzo przybliżonej do kwadratu) bryle, najlepiej aby dach był szpiczasty (a aby był szpiczasty to bryła musi być chyba kwadratowa). Całość pokryta dachem kopertowym. Wymagania niby nie są wygórowane jednak projektu pod takie wymagania nie znalazłem.. Ma ktoś jakieś propozycje? :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## meczesiu

Sam buduję prosty dom metodą gospodarczą dom do 100 m2, Na dzień dzisiejszy 85 tyś z dokumentacją, pozwoleniami itp.  SSZ Okna 3 szyby z roletami, zrobiona elektryka, ocieplony strop, zakupiony tynk gipsowy. Dach wyszedł 20 tyś z wszystkim -  blacho dachówka, struktonit, więźba, łaty, rynny, membrany itd (w tym cieśla do pomocy 1500 zł)

----------


## agao_83

> Witam ponownie. Może mi ktoś jeszcze pomóc w pewnej sprawie? Chciałem już kupić pewną działkę, jednak przed jej zakupem sprawdziłem miejscowy plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego i okazuje się że kąt nachylenia dachu jest od 35 do 45 stopni... Gdzie ja mam upatrzone dwa projekty, jeden z nich ma kąt nachylenia dachu 25 stopni a drugi 30stopni z czego wynika że się nie kwalifikuje. Czy można coś zrobić z tym absurdalnym problemem? byłem w gminie i powiedzieli że takie są przepisy... czy można jakoś obejść ten durny przepis, jakoś rozwiązać ten problem?
> Pozdrawiam


możesz zwiększyć kąt nachylenia dachu  :smile:  ja szukam działki i też w okolicach które mnie interesują k.n.d. to 35-45st., więc jak się zdecyduję na upatrzoną parterówkę, to będę zwiększać knd do 35st (wyjdzie większy strych, gdzie wszystkie szpargały poupycham)

----------


## agao_83

> Witajcie, szukam i szukam projektu który by mi odpowiadał i dochodzę do wniosku że to znacznie trudniejsze niż myślałem. Poświęciłem wiele dni szukania i nic wystarczajojąco odpowiedniego nie znalazłem. Piszę tu o tym bo być może ktoś z Was ma jakąś propozycje projektu którego szukam. Otóż dom który bym chciał wybudować to: dom parterowy bez poddasza i bez podpiwniczenia, 90-100m2, kąt nachylenia dachu 30stopni, garaż i to wszystko w jednej kwadratowej (bądź bardzo przybliżonej do kwadratu) bryle, najlepiej aby dach był szpiczasty (a aby był szpiczasty to bryła musi być chyba kwadratowa). Całość pokryta dachem kopertowym. Wymagania niby nie są wygórowane jednak projektu pod takie wymagania nie znalazłem.. Ma ktoś jakieś propozycje? pozdrawiam


Sprawdz sobie na str muratora np jesienna zaduma, na poludnie, dom dla ciebie, wesoly poranek sporo tego jest tylko z tel nie mam jak wkleic linkow

----------


## slabykoxu

> Sprawdz sobie na str muratora np jesienna zaduma, na poludnie, dom dla ciebie, wesoly poranek sporo tego jest tylko z tel nie mam jak wkleic linkow


sprawdzałem, ale zaden z nich nie spełnia oczekiwan. 
 az sie zaczalem zastanawiac czy: http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...nej-5-bis.html
przerobic na 100m2, można tak?. Przyszło mi na myśl że może by tak w tym projekcie ukrócić projekt domu, w sensie zwężyć o 2m dzięki czemu kalenica zostałaby zlikwidowana i zrobiłby się szpic na dachu, a powierzchnia użytkowa domu zmalałaby do około 102m2 . Nie wiem tylko czy takie zmiany są dpuszczalne

----------


## agao_83

pewnie można robić taką adaptację, ale wiąże się z koniecznością przeprojektowania więźby dachowej, stropu, fundamentów, być może ścian nośnych. Zastanów się, czy nie lepiej będzie zamówić projekt indywidualny, skoro już wiesz czego chcesz

----------


## radek.kowal

To prawda mi się też wydaje że życie ludzi w wiekszych miastach jest zdecydowanie tańsze

----------


## slabykoxu

Witam. Znalazłem w końcu upragniony projekt, zauważyłem że można do projektu dokupić Projekt wentylacji mechanicznej. Poczytałem trochę o tym i przyznam że nawet nie wiedziałem że stosuje się coś takiego. Czy powinno sie taką wentylacje mechaniczną utworzyć w swoim domu czy nie zawracać sobie tym głowy? co z tym fantem z reguły robi przeciętny inwestor? pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Elfir

nie zawracać sobie głowy wentylacją grawitacyjną.
Chyba, że chcesz budować, jak "nasi dziadowie onegdaj" a nie współczesny, energooszczędny dom.

----------


## slabykoxu

ok dzięki bardzo za odpowiedź, zostawie temat wentylacji. Jeszcze tylko ostatnie pytanie bo nie mogę się zdecydować który projekt wybrać:
http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...ojekt-domu-alt
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tk28-WAK1054

wybiore jeden z nich, nie wiem tylko który. TK28 bardziej mi się podoba wizualnie, jednak Alt zapewne będzie tańszy w budowie i tu pytanie- o ile tańszy licząc, że wybuduje go materiałami z dolnej półki? może ktoś w przybliżeniu napisać z doświadczenia ile bedzie kosztwał jeden jak i drugi w stanie d zamieszkania lub chociaż jaka mniej więcej bedzie różnica w cenie między nimi? Rozchdzi się o to że jak np. Alt będzie kosztował 300tyś do zamieszkania a TK28 320tyś to wybiore TK.. ale jak TK ma być o 80tyś droższy to wtedy Alt.. Wielu z Was wybudowało już swoje domy wiec na pewno potraficie to ocenić lepiej odemnie, pozdrawiam.

----------


## agao_83

> nie zawracać sobie głowy wentylacją grawitacyjną.
> Chyba, że chcesz budować, jak "nasi dziadowie onegdaj" a nie współczesny, energooszczędny dom.


Elfir możesz powiedzieć ile rocznie kosztuje cię WM? chodzi mi o koszty energii, filtrów itd?

----------


## Liwko

> Elfir możesz powiedzieć ile rocznie kosztuje cię WM? chodzi mi o koszty energii, filtrów itd?


No to może ja. Energia 10zł miesięcznie. Filtry 4zł... rocznie!

----------


## agao_83

> No to może ja. Energia 10zł miesięcznie. Filtry 4zł... rocznie!


4zl rocznie wszystkie filtry? tak rzadko wystarczy je wymieniać? hmm idea WM coraz bardziej mi się podoba  :smile: 
A jaki wyszedł ci koszt zrobienia WM? i pytanie - czy WM bez reku będzie zasadna, czy jednak duże straty ciepła będą?

----------


## Liwko

> 4zl rocznie wszystkie filtry? tak rzadko wystarczy je wymieniać? hmm idea WM coraz bardziej mi się podoba 
> A jaki wyszedł ci koszt zrobienia WM? i pytanie - czy WM bez reku będzie zasadna, czy jednak duże straty ciepła będą?


Filtry zmieniam średnio 4 razy do roku. Kupuje je w pasmanterii w postaci owaty i tnę do kasetki.
WM dla domu z poddaszem 133m2 kosztowała mnie 8000zł. Sam rekuperator kosztował coś koło 4000zł, a robocizna 1000zł. 
Czy rekuperator się opłaci zależy od ceny nośnika energii do grzania domu. Im będzie wyższa, tym bardziej będzie się opłacał odzysk energii.
Jednak ja bym się skupił na komforcie a nie na zyskach, a ten nie podlega dyskusji.

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir możesz powiedzieć ile rocznie kosztuje cię WM? chodzi mi o koszty energii, filtrów itd?


Nie mam pojęcia. Nie mam osobnego podlicznika prądu na każdy sprzęt w domu.
Ale rachunki nie wzrosły drastycznie w porównaniu z energią elektryczną w mieszkaniu w bloku. Bardziej dają o sobie znać pompy obiegowe do CO.
Filtry - oryginalne były drogie, kupiłam samoróbki z allegro za 100 zł za 8 szt. Teraz tylko kupię włókninę filtracyjną za grosze i będę miała wielorazowe.

----------


## ewcia12345

Cześć wam. Mam takie pytanie czy nie zaduzo dostałam wycenę za stan surowy otwarty z dachem dom ma 15x10 dach dwuspadowy bez piwnicy z poddaszem 2 lukarny i jeden wykusz bryła prostokątna potrzebna jest wymiana gruntu pyta fundamentowa cena jest łączna z garażem który jest tez na Płycie to jest ich zakres pracy
. Płyta fundamentowa ( docieplenie, hydro izolacja )
. Fundamenty
. Kondygnacja parteru
. Strop
. Kondygnacja piętra
. ścianki działowe , kominy
. Więźba dachowa 
. Deskowanie 
. Kompletna usługa dekarska ( dachówka,okna połaciowe,orynnowanie 
Cena za sama robociznę 98000 zł

----------


## artix1

> Cześć wam. Mam takie pytanie czy nie zaduzo dostałam wycenę za stan surowy otwarty z dachem dom ma 15x10


 Trochę taniej kosztowała trzy lata temu moja chałupka w stanie SSO ale już z samorobnym ociepleniem. Nie mam lukarn, wykusza, stropu, tradycyjne fundamenty. Cena wydaje się być chyba niewygórowana, tak sądzę. Można oczywiście wybudować taniej robiąc wszystko samemu, ale to już inna historia. Jeżeli masz płytę fundamentową, to już kanaliza i podłogówka jest wliczona w cenę, bo nie widzę na zestawieniu? Inaczej się nie da  :smile:

----------


## ndrake

za dużo o 50%

----------


## Daniel_26

Witam,

Czy mając działkę oraz 200 000 zł można wybudować domek 100-120 M systemem zleconym ( stan surowyzamkniety plus wszystkie instalacje )?

Interesuje mnie prosty domek z dachem 2 spadowym , ogrzewanie podłogowe  na gaz  np projekt Z91 , Z71 lub Z34 ?

Oczywiście na wykończenie i umeblowanie bedzie kolejna pula pieniędzy jednak ten etap bedzie robiony bez firm 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## turalyon

Stan surowy zamknięty + tylko instalacje? Bez problemu
Tylko między tym a wykończeniówką są jeszcze tynki, wylewki, skosy, itp itd

----------


## Daniel_26

Witam,

Na budowę do stanu deweloperskiego chce wydać 200 k zł a na wykończenie ok 100 k zł.

Wiec razem ok 300 k zł za domek 100-120 m systemem zleconym - marzenie czy coś do zrealizowania ?

Oczywiście na płot, bramę , kostkę itp tez bedą jakieś środki ale dopiero za jakiś czas  :popcorn:

----------

